# Anyone else going to MIS this weekend?



## allie (Aug 13, 2008)

We're leaving tomorrow afternoon to camp at Ted's Campground in Brooklyn, MI and will attend the race on Sunday.  On Friday, we're smoking a couple of butts and on Saturday will be grilling some chicken.  Just curious if anyone else is going to be up that way.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry, going to be up in Mt. Morris, MI (near FLint) for a comp this weekend, enjoy the race.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you cooking Bruce?  If so best of luck!


----------



## allie (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like fun, Bruce.  If you're cooking, good luck!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I usaualy always make this race.
But not this year.


----------



## allie (Aug 13, 2008)

Darn!  I was really hoping to be able to get away and meet some friends for a bit.  We're going with family and I'm dreading being with one of the members all weekend long.

This is our first time going.  It's my son's 9th birthday on Sunday and he's watched Nascar since he was just a few weeks old.  He'd cry when we took him away from the tv. lol  He only knows we're going camping so can you imagine his excitement when he finds out he's attending the race?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Allie TV does no justice to actually being there. It is unbelievable! Your son is gonna' freak!   
This will be the first time in 10 yrs. I'm not going. My friends have a bus in the infield at turn 3. The infield is a little self contained total party! They show up Thursday and by Sunday's cup race they are wiped out.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 14, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> I usaualy always make this race.
> But not this year.



Not goin to the race, 
Not coming up to the comp, 
All work, no play, means your missing all the beer!!  :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bbq Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow my brotha' I never seem to miss the beer. 8)


----------



## allie (Aug 18, 2008)

You know Puff, the race in person was nothing like what I expected.  I did enjoy the campground after we started meeting people. I'd really rather just go for the party and take the satellite and tv to watch the race.  I like seeing things up close and that race was boring.  I ended up talking photography with the guy sitting in front of me.  lol  My son was bored.  He was fidgeting and then wanted to go to the bathroom.  Les took him and Ash down to the bathroom and ended up just staying by the fence between the bleachers (or whatever you're supposed to call them). They had a better view there and even got splattered with marbles when  Denny Hamlin blew his engine and went down on the apron.  That was cool and I wish I'd gone with them! lol  Our seats were kind of between turn 1 and 2 in Section 95, Row 37..........up pretty high.  I just love to see the drivers during the opening ceremonies and seeing the wrecks and stuff up close.  The people we were with wanted to get out as far ahead of traffic as possible so we didn't even get to see the burnout.  I think that would have been awesome to see in person.  Listening to the track scan was fun.  The highlight of the race for me was listening to Ryan Newman asking why people were still parking in Lot 12 when the race was over halfway over (Lap 167).  I couldn't believe he was looking at the parking lot while driving around the track......explains a lot......lol........although I think the race was over for him after his issues at the beginning.

I bet the infield is fun!  We could see a little of the goings on with the binoculars!  Maybe not the best place to take the kids.....same as at the campground after dark.   I've never seen so many beads in my life!  hehehehe


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ya' know that is about the only bad thing about the Mi. race......If they don't crash it does get pretty boring. Another issue is the traffic.  :x 
If you guys go again camp on the infeild. Come on Friday....it's the best.
Funny you mentioned Ryan Newman, a few years back he had some friends on the infield and came down on Saturday night to hang out with them   Got his autograph. 8)


----------



## allie (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, the traffic was a nightmare but we had to pack up camp so just had to get back to the campground.  Because of Les's leg, he couldn't walk from the campground to the stands but we borrowed a handicap placard from a friend so he wouldn't have to walk so far.  He really, really needs to get one!  They took him to Gate 1 instead of Turn 1 on the golf cart so he still had to walk a long, long way to the stands.  We walked over to where he was and I wasn't sure I'd make it.  I had a backpack cooler with 9 20 oz waters on my back, another cooler with 15 cans of pop on a shoulder and he was leaning on my shoulder.  He made it but it was iffy there for a while.  After the race, we got back to the campsite around 7 pm and then had to pack up to come home.  I'm guessing we left around 9 pm since we got home around 11:30 and it's about 85 miles for us.  Traffic wasn't bad by that time.

OOooooooo, I'm soooo jealous!  I'd love to have gotten to meet Ryan!  Another friend was supposed to go with us.  He used to work on Joel Kauffman's team when he was racing here in Indiana. A few years go, he was asked to work on one of the pit crews but I can't remember which driver.  He knows a lot of the pit teams and some of the drivers and has some letters of intent from Jack Roush.  The plan was he was going to either get us in to see Tony Stewart and Ryan Newman or get them over to our site.  Unfortunately, due to some unforeseen issues with his step-son, his family was unable to go with us.


----------

